
So I wrote a BASIC in golang - ngaut
https://github.com/skx/gobasic
======
ngaut
Here is a blog post:
[https://blog.steve.fi/so_i_wrote_a_basic_basic.html](https://blog.steve.fi/so_i_wrote_a_basic_basic.html)

